# Electrified Wood Question



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Recently saw a video where a guy used some sort of a transformer to generate 12K volts DC. He paints water on wood, in this case a bracelet, and places two contacts on the wet wood. When he applied the current, nice random burn marks appeared.

My question is, what sort of a transformer, or other device, could be used to generate 12K DC safely? 

I can envision many applications for this technique. 

I couldn’t get the video to embed here, so here is a link to it.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

I dont know about "safely" but a neon sign transformer will put out that kind of voltage.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The link works OK. I would guess a transformer with that capability. I will attest that wet wood conducts electricity. DAMHIKT.









 







.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Gotta love the tow-hitch and the plastic crate.:icon_smile:

Wonder if he will volunteer to do one on my mother in-law, while she is wearing it. :huh:


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

Can't watch the video on my phone, but I'm excited to check it out once I get home. Are the markings supificial, or will there be remnants if you sand a bit? Curious how It would work on the back of a guitar neck.


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

WillemJM said:


> Gotta love the tow-hitch and the plastic crate.:icon_smile:
> 
> Wonder if he will volunteer to do one on my mother in-law, while she is wearing it. :huh:


WillemJM- That is an awesome thought. If it works out well for you, let me know and I will have him do my mother in law too!


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

Well, now that I've seen the video, it's definitely not superficial. Pretty deep, it seems. Maybe I could do it on a fretboard, instead of an inlay? Also, given his thrown together materials, I'm not convinced he's a professional who's been doing this for years. Seems like a hobbyist with an idea and a month to throw something together.

Anyways, brilliant in either case. I'll tuck that one into my "to consider if more important than own mortality" file.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

That's pretty cool.

As for the MIL I have a good one so.:thumbdown: to that idea.


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

Agree with Justfolk, I don't think he's been doing this for years, and if he has... Why? It's a bit strange because not only does his rig look very heath-robinson, the bangles look like MDF! They also look a bit too random to be considered pretty, so really who'd buy one?


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I could see grain in at least one of them, so I wouldn't say it looks like MDF to me, and I do think they're neat, if not exactly pretty. I know quite a few people who'd probably appreciate them.

If he really knows what he's doing, he probably doesn't need sophisticated equipment: a stand that insulates the work from the ground, some electrodes, and the transformer should pretty much do it. I'd personally expect that he has years of experience playing with high-voltage sources, and only got into doing this sort of thing with them recently; that would explain the lack of dying in the video, and also the "hacked together" style of the components.

That seems to be supported in the linked blog:

"Please remember that Mike is a long time employ (sic) of the Ohio electric company and he is highly trained to work with this type of voltage. This looks dangerous because it is. There is the possibility of death if you make a mistake. Please do not try to duplicate what Mike is about to show you."


----------



## Justfolk (May 4, 2012)

I love that every source of this video begs us not to attempt to recreate it, but everyone here is not only considering, but contemplating and conversating on how to recreate it.

Seriously, though. I totally want to recreate that.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL

The danger is probably good advise for liability reasons, but one can do that rather safely with high voltage and low current, other than an unexpected jolt causing someone to p their pants.

Transformer, a few caps and elementary circuitry.

Ever see a surprise static spark jump from your hand to an unintended conductor, and you are still healthy and alive after experiencing something North of 1,000 Volts. :smile:


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Me too*



justfolk said:


> i love that every source of this video begs us not to attempt to recreate it, but everyone here is not only considering, but contemplating and conversating on how to recreate it.
> 
> Seriously, though. I totally want to recreate that.


ditto


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I watched the video. Water, high voltage electricity..... What could possibly go wrong?? :blink:

Bill


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> Recently saw a video where a guy used some sort of a transformer to generate 12K volts DC. He paints water on wood, in this case a bracelet, and places two contacts on the wet wood. When he applied the current, nice random burn marks appeared.
> 
> My question is, what sort of a transformer, or other device, could be used to generate 12K DC safely?
> 
> ...


Transformers only work on AC. Do I recommend trying this? No, not at all.

A simple oil burner transformer would work. They run in the 20kv range, and can jump a spark at least 3".

As far as safety...there is none. 20,000 volts will burn through a hotdog, which is surprisingly similar to human flesh. This guy has open conductors, no shielding, little insulation. 

Also, VERY IMPORTANT! Anyone with a pace maker, or implanted defibrillator should stay far away from this setup. The EMF put out can make these devices go wild.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

MTL said:


> I dont know about "safely" but a neon sign transformer will put out that kind of voltage.


12 volts?

G


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Gene Howe said:


> Recently saw a video where a guy used some sort of a transformer to generate 12K volts DC. He paints water on wood, in this case a bracelet, and places two contacts on the wet wood. When he applied the current, nice random burn marks appeared.
> 
> My question is, what sort of a transformer, or other device, could be used to generate 12K DC safely?
> 
> ...


Transformers do not convert anything to DC. It requires a rectifier to do that.

I also do not think that you would ever be able to get any burn marks with 12 volts.

George


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> Transformers do not convert anything to DC. It requires a rectifier to do that.
> 
> I also do not think that you would ever be able to get any burn marks with 12 volts.
> 
> George


12k = 12,000


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> 12 volts?
> 
> G


12,000 volts, actually, some neons go north of 15k. And a high voltage diode can convert it to DC.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Woodworking Talk


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

MTL said:


> 12,000 volts, actually, some neons go north of 15k. And a high voltage diode can convert it to DC.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Woodworking Talk


If the video said it is DC, I missed it.
Can't guarantee it, as I have not tried it, but I will be surprised if one of these won't do the job just fine. You can probably even downsize to smaller one sold at Lowes.

http://www.fishock.com/store/electric-fence-charger/ss-4000x

You may want to add a little salt to the water, to get the right conductivity.


----------



## ohoutved (May 25, 2012)

After I have seen the video on Youtube, I began to investigate what kind of material that I should use in order to do a replicate of Mike's setup.

First of all, if you really want to give it a try, then I would suggest that you contact Mike by e-mail ([email protected]), - copied from his homepage http://www.thunderwoodarts.com.
I'm sure he would answer all the questions that you might have, rather than see any of you being hurt.

The project: You don't need a 12k VAC trafo to do this!! - 2k VAC is more than enough for most projects. What you don't see on the video is that Mike is adjusting the primary mains voltage using a variable trafo, where he can adjust the voltage from 0-110/220 VAC. I have tried the setup using a 2k AC neon trafo, with the vario-trafo adjusted to 30-50 percent of the mains voltage, and that works fine. Turning to full power will probably burn deep grooves in the wood before you get the very delicate patterns which are the most interesting part of the pattern. In top of that, - the vario-trafo will normally have galvanic separation of the mains voltage supply to the input voltage to the neon trafo, making the project a bit more safe, - but still very hazardous if you are not very careful.

Without knowing what Mike is using to conduct the current, I would think that it is a NaCl solution (probably a dissolution of approx. 30%) which makes the water conducting. This salt solution is first of all applied to the two electrodes in order to make the current flow to the wood surface. Next it is sparsely applied to the woods surface where you would like the pattern to be burned. Too much water makes a kind of short circuit, prolonging the time before the burning begins.
What I also found out is that it is a good idea to have some clean water available to apply to the spot where the burns should not continue. Fresh water will dilute the salt water making it less conductive.

So if you want to try - then go ahead, - but please be very carefull, - and please don't blame me if anything goes wrong!! - It is fun to try but still very dangerous stuff. Please contact Mike if you have any questions, before risking your own health.

I myself is an electrician, and trust me I know how 2k VAC, 20k VAC and 40k VDC feels, -and it is absolutely not childrens toy, and you should not fool around with this if you are not absolutely sure what you are doing. It highly dangerous stuff, and can kill you if you make even the smallest mistake!!

______________
Ole
Denmark


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Would a welder work?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Would a welder work?


No, the open voltage is usually not more than 80v.


----------

